# Ziggy Is Finally Releasing His Kernel



## OnlyZuul (Jun 10, 2011)

Just saw this on twitter.
It isn't live yet, but looks like it will be very soon.

You can download now!

http://www.ziggy471....echa-gb-kernel/


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Looks like he is including source now too.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I nearly spat out my coffee when I saw the link to the source worked.


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

aosp or sense?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Whoa!


----------



## daveyhimself (Jul 20, 2011)

Seems to work fine on the latest stock sense release.


----------



## calebh (Jul 1, 2011)

Also works on sense 3.5(soab), incase anyone was wondering.


----------



## z71kris (Oct 11, 2011)

So what will this kernel do for my phone.


----------



## KGBxxx (Jul 13, 2011)

z71kris said:


> So what will this kernel do for my phone.


It'll give it the ability to be thrown at people and pop right back in your hand. Also ds ability.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Imagine that...HTC releases their source and ziggy follows right after. Interesting timing to say the least... Personally I'm over ziggys kernels. They absolutely fly but burn way too much battery for my liking. To each his/her own I guess. My only question to ziggy would be, if you were planning on releasing your kernel source at some point, why wait so long? And second, what possibly could be gained in the android community by withholding your kernel source? Pride? Credibility? Doubtful...
The community is only as strong as.the sum of its parts. No information withheld from the community can never help the community. Android is about its community of users and those users ability to think outside the box. If what you want is an ipod touch that is also your phone, go ahead and get an iphone...you'll be ecstatic with the display and satisfied with everything else. If what you're looking for is an ever changing landscape of shared information and community involvement, you'd be hard pressed to improve upon android and the thunderbolt community.


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Imagine that...HTC releases their source and ziggy follows right after. Interesting timing to say the least... Personally I'm over ziggys kernels. They absolutely fly but burn way too much battery for my liking. To each his/her own I guess. My only question to ziggy would be, if you were planning on releasing your kernel source at some point, why wait so long? And second, what possibly could be gained in the android community by withholding your kernel source? Pride? Credibility? Doubtful...
> The community is only as strong as.the sum of its parts. No information withheld from the community can never help the community. Android is about its community of users and those users ability to think outside the box. If what you want is an ipod touch that is also your phone, go ahead and get an iphone...you'll be ecstatic with the display and satisfied with everything else. If what you're looking for is an ever changing landscape of shared information and community involvement, you'd be hard pressed to improve upon android and the thunderbolt community.


I am going out on a limb saying he didn't want to release his "franken kernel" source since I am sure he had to piece it from this kernel or that kernel, so maybe he didn't want to publish that one. Since this is based only on the offical source he released his based on the solo source.


----------



## stanlalee (Aug 10, 2011)

figured somebody would still find a reason to complain.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

stanlalee said:


> figured somebody would still find a reason to complain.


It's a valid reason. Now this is coming from the GPL itself that the kernel is licensed under, not just my opinion. GPL does not excuse prior distribution of closed sources (which for Ziggy, go back to May) without the source code, only the binaries that match sources after. For Ziggy to come totaly clean, he would have to release the source to every single kernel build he has put out for ROMs that contain his kernel and people have downloaded and requested. Should he do it? It would be nice and the right thing to do. Will he do it? Probably not and what we have is what we will probably get. Will I lose sleep over it or anyone else? Nope, but this isn't about fanboyism or who likes what. It's about ethics.

It's still not technically complying with GPL if it's a different kernel than what he was using (which was distributed through ROMs and thus anyone who asks for it should be sent the source that compiles to be binary equivalent to what is in the ROM). Without the GPL, you wouldn't have a kernel to begin with.

Although Ziggy releasing this is meriting, it still doesn't explain (or excuse him) why it took him so long to do so (though one can assume because it was the franken kernel theory). GPL violators should be shamed by the community, not defended.

One can say what they want abou the issue, but if one thinks the GPL should be trampled on or played games with, they are probably using the wrong phone


----------



## jmz (Oct 16, 2011)

and was it really necessary to create a new thread and clutter this area up? Anybody that wants to use his kernel knows where to find it or follows him on Twitter. It really isn't needed to post an "OMG" thread about it


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

jmz said:


> and was it really necessary to create a new thread and clutter this area up? Anybody that wants to use his kernel knows where to find it or follows him on Twitter. It really isn't needed to post an "OMG" thread about it


Agreed. I think his new kernel kinda sucks anyways. Not all its cracked up to be. Chingys stock kernel flies compared to ziggys.


----------



## Morkai Almandragon (Jul 17, 2011)

hopesrequiem said:


> Agreed. I think his new kernel kinda sucks anyways. Not all its cracked up to be. Chingys stock kernel flies compared to ziggys.


Actually all of the Chingy Roms I have used in the past used Ziggy's kernel...


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

Morkai Almandragon said:


> Actually all of the Chingy Roms I have used in the past used Ziggy's kernel...


Not anymore. He reverted to the stock htc kernel a few builds ago


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> Not anymore. He reverted to the stock htc kernel a few builds ago


+1 yeah he did. Check your facts Haha. The past 2 or 3 builds were HTC.


----------



## madjokeer (Aug 22, 2011)

dr_acula said:


> Also works on sense 3.5(soab), incase anyone was wondering.


Thanks

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Imagine that...HTC releases their source and ziggy follows right after. Interesting timing to say the least... Personally I'm over ziggys kernels. They absolutely fly but burn way too much battery for my liking. To each his/her own I guess. My only question to ziggy would be, if you were planning on releasing your kernel source at some point, why wait so long? And second, what possibly could be gained in the android community by withholding your kernel source? Pride? Credibility? Doubtful...
> The community is only as strong as.the sum of its parts. No information withheld from the community can never help the community. Android is about its community of users and those users ability to think outside the box. If what you want is an ipod touch that is also your phone, go ahead and get an iphone...you'll be ecstatic with the display and satisfied with everything else. If what you're looking for is an ever changing landscape of shared information and community involvement, you'd be hard pressed to improve upon android and the thunderbolt community.


R u kiddng me ?! There's something wrong with ur train of thought...I've seen way to many threads bashing ziggy and his superior kernels...and maybe 1 about how HTC didn't release the source till a week ago..wth?! 1 dev catches more crqp than a multi million dollar world wide company?? That makes no sense to me. He finally released his source when source was available and people r still gripin? Now u r all running it (not because its better than most) but because he finally is releasing his source.....I don't get it

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Antny6 (Oct 8, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Imagine that...HTC releases their source and ziggy follows right after. Interesting timing to say the least... Personally I'm over ziggys kernels. They absolutely fly but burn way too much battery for my liking. To each his/her own I guess. My only question to ziggy would be, if you were planning on releasing your kernel source at some point, why wait so long? And second, what possibly could be gained in the android community by withholding your kernel source? Pride? Credibility? Doubtful...
> The community is only as strong as.the sum of its parts. No information withheld from the community can never help the community. Android is about its community of users and those users ability to think outside the box. If what you want is an ipod touch that is also your phone, go ahead and get an iphone...you'll be ecstatic with the display and satisfied with everything else. If what you're looking for is an ever changing landscape of shared information and community involvement, you'd be hard pressed to improve upon android and the thunderbolt community.


Anybody think that he may of somehow already had HTC's source and that's why he hadn't released it yet???


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Weird, I was sort of thinking the same thing.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Antny6 said:


> Anybody think that he may of somehow already had HTC's source and that's why he hadn't released it yet???


He didnt.

Comparing the binaries of what he has now to what he had a few weeks ago (and to the htc stock kernel). All of them are drastically different (that is his kernel in compiled form now to what it was then [the current one more closely resembles the kernel that htc released]). Does it really matter though? Not really. I think everything that can be said about the topic already has and the outcome we have is the best it will get.

Lets try to keep the discussion civil though, whether you agree or disagree with things (not pointing to the person I quoted, just the topic in general).


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

His kernal is working great with bamf forever. But I don't agree with him and his kernal policy but the dude has good kernals


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> He didnt.
> 
> Comparing the binaries of what he has now to what he had a few weeks ago (and to the htc stock kernel). All of them are drastically different (that is his kernel in compiled form now to what it was then [the current one more closely resembles the kernel that htc released]). Does it really matter though? Not really. I think everything that can be said about the topic already has and the outcome we have is the best it will get.
> 
> Lets try to keep the discussion civil though, whether you agree or disagree with things (not pointing to the person I quoted, just the topic in general).


What yarly said!


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't hate Ziggy hate HTC for not releasing the source when they leaked the half baked gingerbread builds


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Don't hate Ziggy hate HTC for not releasing the source when they leaked the half baked gingerbread builds


The actions of one group or person never excuse the actions of another. Your argument, though it may be valid in that HTC did a wrong, falls under a few fallacies:

http://en.wikipedia....gs_make_a_right (assuming it's okay to not release it because htc did not when they first distributed and pulled the OTA)

http://en.wikipedia....rgo_propter_hoc (assuming the fault of ziggy not releasing the kernel is because htc did not)

http://en.wikipedia....noratio_elenchi (for bringing up a valid argument, but does not address the current argument in question)

Do not take this as an attack on your by any means. I am just pointing out your statement stands on uneven ground


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

yarly said:


> The actions of one group or person never excuse the actions of another. Your argument, though it may be valid in that HTC did a wrong, falls under a few fallacies:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia....gs_make_a_right (assuming it's okay to not release it because htc did not when they first distributed and pulled the OTA)
> 
> ...


Ziggys kernel was a frakenkernel. He chose not to release his code for what ever reason. Maybe he had a valid reason maybe he did not. Only he knows.

Did he knowingly and willingly disregard gpl. Probably....

We can all agree he did not do this to hurt the android community he did this to protect what ever was in his kernel

HTC on the other intentionally leaks software. They do this to save money because they know that the android community will polish the turds they produce In my opinion a leak is the same thing as an ota if they leak software with a kernel in it they should release the code


----------



## Antny6 (Oct 8, 2011)

yarly said:


> He didnt.
> 
> Comparing the binaries of what he has now to what he had a few weeks ago (and to the htc stock kernel). All of them are drastically different (that is his kernel in compiled form now to what it was then [the current one more closely resembles the kernel that htc released]). Does it really matter though? Not really. I think everything that can be said about the topic already has and the outcome we have is the best it will get.
> 
> Lets try to keep the discussion civil though, whether you agree or disagree with things (not pointing to the person I quoted, just the topic in general).


I don't care either way. I'm not saying anything negative about him ( I won't use any kernels other than his), it just seemed like a logical conclusion.

Edit: wait...wouldn't they be different no matter what bc of the voltage and clock tweaks???


----------



## Chyrux (Sep 20, 2011)

jimmydene84 said:


> R u kiddng me ?! There's something wrong with ur train of thought...I've seen way to many threads bashing ziggy and his superior kernels...and maybe 1 about how HTC didn't release the source till a week ago..wth?! 1 dev catches more crqp than a multi million dollar world wide company?? That makes no sense to me. He finally released his source when source was available and people r still gripin? Now u r all running it (not because its better than most) but because he finally is releasing his source.....I don't get it
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Erm, sorry to say, but his kernel really isn't all that great. Sure, it's fast...But his kernels result in pretty bad battery life (even if underclocked) I have an extended battery and can't get more than a day out of use with his kernel in place, whereas other kernels i can get 2-3 days. To each his own. But, to the problem (that was at hand) People were running it because, I dunno, we're open-minded? When we have the ability to test different kernels and ROMs, why not? Who knows, I may try the next kernel from Ziggy to see if it has better battery life.


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Ziggy usually provides me with the best battery life. The new adr kernels have now taken that place though.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Ianxcom said:


> Ziggy usually provides me with the best battery life. The new adr kernels have now taken that place though.


IMO has the best scripts Ziggy has the best battery life.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Chyrux said:


> Erm, sorry to say, but his kernel really isn't all that great. Sure, it's fast...But his kernels result in pretty bad battery life (even if underclocked) I have an extended battery and can't get more than a day out of use with his kernel in place, whereas other kernels i can get 2-3 days. To each his own. But, to the problem (that was at hand) People were running it because, I dunno, we're open-minded? When we have the ability to test different kernels and ROMs, why not? Who knows, I may try the next kernel from Ziggy to see if it has better battery life.


Obviously you have never used ziggys magical kernels


----------



## Grnlantern79 (Aug 12, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> Obviously you have never used ziggys magical kernels


They are magical alright, they make your battery disappear....lol


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

Grnlantern79 said:


> They are magical alright, they make your battery disappear....lol


I've gotten over 35 hours on his kernels before


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> I've gotten over 35 hours on his kernels before


Damnit you are back. Anytime the word Ziggy gets brought up you show to scream how much u love him.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

H4zyBuddha said:


> Damnit you are back. Anytime the word Ziggy gets brought up you show to scream how much u love him.


MOD Edit - I have an unfiltered keyboard..


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

...really? is that needed? I hate beating a drum, but are we on xda?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Xda?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Grow up.


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Ok gents, back on track please! Keep the conversation civil, no need to belittle someone! READ


----------



## BennyJr (Jun 26, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> MOD Edit - I have an unfiltered keyboard..


lol u mad bro?


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

BennyJr said:


> lol u mad bro?


NA just think we got some hoes in here


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> NA just think we got some hoes in here


Fail troll is fail. We all know what you're doing man. Just give it a rest.


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> Fail troll is fail. We all know what you're doing man. Just give it a rest.


You came in here and started shit so who is the troll go back to bamf you are just like apple boys what ever bamf says you believe. Like how Ziggy is the android devil go back and be the fluffer you are


----------



## liberatedx (Jun 19, 2011)

dstu03 said:


> You came in here and started shit so who is the troll go back to bamf you are just like apple boys what ever bamf says you believe. Like how Ziggy is the android devil go back and be the fluffer you are


U need to be banned...


----------



## dstu03 (Aug 2, 2011)

liberatedx said:


> U need to be banned...


What rom do you run


----------



## birdman (Jun 6, 2011)

Thread locked. Nothing productive is coming out of this thread. We promote development, not debate or slander.


----------

